# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Kim bu "Kozanlı Ömer?"

## bozok

*Kim bu "Kozanlı ümer?"* 

**

*21.08.2010 - 15:25*


*Hanefi Avcı kitap yazıp Gülen cemaatinin emniyet içinde örgütlendiğini ve bu örgütü Kozanlı ümer kod adlı sivil bir kişinin yönettiğini öne sürdü. Kitabında, 'cemaatçi polislerin' Kozanlı ümer'i, Fethullah Gülen'e şikayet ettiği bir nota yer veren Avcı, bu kişinin kim olduğunu da açıklıyor.* 

*İSTANBUL/ANKARA* - Eski Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele Daire Başkanı ve Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı bir kitap yazarak Fethullah Gülen cemaatinin birçok kurumda olduğu gibi, emniyette de ‘İttihat ve Terakki’ benzeri bir örgütlenmeye sahip olduğunu öne sürüyor. Bizzat emniyet içerisinde İstihbarat ve KOM şubelerinde yaygın bir örgütlenme bulunduğunu, bu örgütü ‘Kozanlı ümer’ kod isimli Osman Hilmi üzdil adlı bir sivilin yönettiğini iddia ediyor. Avcı, bu savına, emniyet içerisindeki Fethullahçı bir grup polis tarafından ‘Kozanlı ümer’i şikayet etmek için Fethullah Gülen’e yazıldığı iddia edilen bir notu kaynak gösteriyor. 

Radikal'in haberine göre Hanefi Avcı, dün piyasaya çıkan ‘Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar / Dün Devlet Bugün Cemaat’ adıyla yayımlanan kitabında Gülen cemaatinin MİT, ordu, emniyet, yargı, maliye, basın ve siyasette örgütlü olduğunu iddia etti. Emniyetteki örgütlenmenin özellikle İstihbarat ile KOM şubelerinde hayli yaygın olduğunu kaydeden Avcı, şunları söylüyor: 

*‘Talimat, cemaatten’* 
“Her kritik birimde cemaatin irtibatı ve sorumlusu yer almış, İstihbarat ve KOM ve diğer birimlerin bilgi işlem birimleri büyük oranda cemaatten oluşmuştur. Emniyete ait tüm arşiv ve bilgiler cemaat arşivine taşınmıştır. İstihbarat ve KOM’da teknik ve amir kadro büyük oranda cemaat elemanı konumunda veya cemaatten gelen talimata uymaktadır.” 

*İlk delil, 2002’de* 
Avcı’nın, emniyetteki örgütlenmeye ilişkin ilk gösterdiği örnek, 4 Ağustos 2002’de Elazığ Sivrice’de bir camide unutulan çantadan çıkan dokümanlar...

Avcı’nın savına göre, çantanın sahibi, Ahmet şahinalp ismindeki maden mühendisiydi. Mühendis olmasına rağmen özel eğitim kurumunda öğretmenlik yapan şahinalp, çantadan çıkan dokümanlara bakılırsa, Elazığ, Bingöl, Tunceli ve Malatya gibi kentlerdeki emniyet örgütlenmesinin yöneticisiydi. üantadan bölgedeki polislerin, isim, adres ve telefonları, temas kurulacak kişiler, bazı polis amiri ve müdürlerinin tayin yerleri ve özel durumları hakkında notlar çıktı. 

*İmamlar her yerde* 
*Avcı, cemaatin her kurumu ‘imam’ adını verdiği bir kişi eliyle yönettiğini ifade ederken, “üğrendiğim kadarıyla MİT, ordu, yargı ve milletvekilleri içerisinde imam konumunda kişiler bulunmaktadır” diyor. Ve cemaatin emniyetteki imamının da ‘Kozanlı ümer’ kod adlı Osman Hilmi üzdil olduğunu açıklıyor.* 

*Polislerin şikayeti* 
*Sivil bir kişi olan üzdil’in, ya da kod adıyla ‘Kozanlı ümer’in, dolayısıyla emniyetteki cemaat yapılanmasının varlığına ilişkin ikinci bir kanıt olarak, kendi deyimiyle ‘üok yeni ve güncel’ bir belgeye yer veriyor. Belgenin, emniyet içerisinde Kozanlı ümer’den rahatsızlık duyan Fethullahçı polisler tarafından, Fethullah Gülen’e verilmek üzere kaleme alındığını iddia ediyor. üzdil, bu belgede, ‘ümer bey’ diye anılıyor. Bu not kitapta şu şekilde yer alıyor:* 

*‘Cemaatin teşkilat sorumlusu’*
** MİT ve askeri istihbarat ümer beyi gerçek adıyla bilmekte, takip etmektedir. Emniyette görev yapan üst düzey yetkililerden Emin Aslan, Sabri uzun, Hanefi Avcı, Hüseyin üzalp gibi devletin önemli merkezleriyle irtibatlı kişiler de ümer beyin teşkilat sorumlusu olduğunu bilmektedirler.* 

*Başbakan’ın yakınında* 
* Başbakan’ın çok yakınında bulunan M.A. tarafından da ümer bey teşkilatın imamı olarak bilinmektedir.
* Masrafları Başbakanlık örtülü ödeneğinden karşılanan ve İçişleri Bakanlığı Sivil Toplum Kuruluşlarını Destekleme Derneği’nin il temsilcileri ve merkez koordinatörleri ümer Beyin emniyet teşkilatına bakan ekibi tarafından oluşmaktadır. Teşkilat mensuplarıyla yapılan ikili görüşmeler zaman zaman bu dernek merkezinde yapılmaktadır. Teşkilatla ilgilenen sivillerin bir kısmı ve eşleri Samanyolu Koleji, Turgut üzal Derneği, Maltepe Dersanaleri ve özel okullarımızda görev yapmaktadır. Arkadaşlarımızdan sorumlu siviller bürokraside ve değişik birimlerde istihdam edilmektedir. 

*Tedbirsizler* 
* Görevli sivil şahısların resmi arkadaşları tanımaları, lojmanlara ve işyerlerine gelerek görüşme yapmaları, cenazelere katılmaları, toplu yerlerde özel teveccühe mazhar olmaları neticesinde fiziki ve teknik takip ile deşifre olmuşlardır... Bir taraftan, ‘Aman evinizde bir kitap, bir cd, bir Kuran ve bir cevşen olsun, dersler 4 kişiyi geçmesin’ diye tahşidat yapılırken, diğer yanda ağabeylerin tedbire aykırı davranışları soru işaretleri oluşturmaktadır.
* Resmi arkadaşlardan alınan operasyon bilgileri doğrudan bilgi notu formatında hizmetle irtibatlı yerlerde yayınlatılmaktadır. İl Emniyet Müdürü’nün bilgisi olmadan aktif haber isimli internet sitesinde gizli konuların yayımlanması nedeniyle arkadaşlarımızı ve hizmet hedef haline getirilmiştir. 

*ABD’yi ziyaret* 
* ümer bey ve ekibinin büyük çoğunluğunda Kuranı Kerim, Sünnet ve eserlere ilişkin müktesebat resmi arkadaşlarımızı tatmin etmekten uzaktır. Ekibin zaman zaman ABD’ye Büyüğümüzü ziyaret dışında bir beslenme mekanizması bulunmamaktadır. 

*Himmetler ne oluyor?* 
* Resmi arkadaşların maaşlarıdan toplanan himmetlerin kullanımında gerekli özen gösterilmemektedir.
* Arkadaşlarımız kaba davranışları kabullenmeme istikametinde bir tavır sergilediklerinde pervasızca; ‘Biz sizin daire başkanlarınızı bile fırçalıyoruz, niye alınıyorsunuz’ demektedirler.
ümer beyin bir olaya kızıp kontrolden çıktığında, ‘İmam benim, her türlü tasarrufta bulunurum, Hocaefendiye sormak zorunda da değilim’ deme cüretkarlığında bulunabilmektedir. 

*Herkes hizmete düşman oldu* 
* şu anda bizim dışımızdaki her kesim hizmete düşman konumuna gelmiştir.
* Hizmetteki büyük ağabeylerimiz ile çeşitli kurumlardaki arkadaşlarımızın telefonları ümer beyin talimatı ile dinlenmiştir. 

*‘İhbar ediyorum, İstihbarat Dairesi’nde cemaatin suç aletleri var’*

Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabında yer alan Fethullah Gülen cemaatine yönelik bazı iddialar şöyle:

*BENİ DE DİNLEDİLER:* İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’dan randevu aldım. İstihbarat Dairesi’nin kanunsuz dinleme yaptığını hatta yalnızca beni değil birçok kişiyi dinlediğini, özellikle emniyet ve İçişleri Bakanlığı yöneticilerini isim vererek dinlediklerini söyledim.

*BAşBAKAN HAREKETE GEüMEDİ:* Başbakan’ın Başdanışmanı’na olayı anlattım. Cemaatin nerelere kadar sızdığını, ülkenin güvenliğini ve insanların özgürlüklerinin tehlikede olduğunu anlatmaya çalıştım. Zaman geçmesine rağmen hareket görmeyince bu kitabın bir an önce yazılması gerektiğine inanıp yazmaya karar verdim.

*KİM YüNETİYOR?:* Manzara korkunç; devlet adamları devleti yönetmiyor, Emniyet Genel Müdürü ve İçişleri Bakanı haklı olduğunu bildiği kişiyi, doğruluğundan emin olduğu davayı savunamıyor. 

*EMNİYET’TE CEMAATİN SUü ALETLERİ VAR:* şimdi açıkça adres veriyorum, hukuksuz dinleme ve izlemeler var, bunları dilekçemde belirttim. İstihbarat Dairesi’nde cemaatin özel cihazları, elde ettikleri her türlü kanunsuz dinleme materyalleri mevcut, buralar neden aranmaz? Kozmik odanın aranmasında kimliği belli olmayan bir ihbarcı vardı, burada açıkça ihbar ediyorum. İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nda arama yapılsa, demirbaşa kayıtlı olmayan cemaatin kendine ait özel dinleme ve izleme aletleri bulunacağından hiç tereddüdüm yoktur.

*BAYKAL’IN KASETİ:* Baykal’ın gizli kamerayla çekilen görüntülerini içeren kaset olayını kim yaptı, niçin yaptı? Baykal başbakan adaylarından biriydi. Baykal başbakan olsaydı ve ülke için kritik karar arifesinde birileri çıkıp elimizde bu görüntüler var, eğer şöyle davranmazsanız bunları kamuoyuyla paylaşacağız deseydi durum ne olurdu? Acaba kaç bakan, kaç genel müdür, kaç komutan veya onların eşleri ve çocukları hakkında da bu veya benzeri görüntüler mevcuttur? Bu olayın ilk benzeri Ankara DGM Savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel’e yönelik hazırlanmıştı, bugün bu olayı cemaatin yaptığından en ufak şüphem yok.

*DEVLET ELE GEüİRİLMİş:* Devlet bir örgütün elemanlarınca ele geçirilmiş. Olay bir örgütün, cemaatin devlet içerisindeki elemanları vasıtasıyla yürüttüğü örgütsel bir faaliyettir, karşımızdaki kişiler polis, hakim ve savcı değil, örgütün-cemaatin elemanlarıdır.

*ERGENEKON’UN VARLIğI şüPHELİ:* Ergenekon’un varlığı konusunda yazılı belge, örgütsel faaliyet sayılabilecek bazı ilişkiler varsa da eylemleri konusunda hiçbir ciddi emare yoktur.

*DANIşTAY’A DELİL YOKTU:* Polisin istihbarat birimlerindeki Ergenekon’u ortaya çıkarma çabasına tüm vahim olayları Ergenekon’a bağlama şeklindeki cemaatten gelme anlayış eklenince bir anda Danıştay olayı ciddi hiçbir delile dayanmadan Ergenekon’a bağlandı.

*İLK OPERASYON:* Adli işlemlerde ilk anormallik Van Rektörü Yücel Aşkın hakkındaki dava ve şemdinli iddianamesi ile başladı ama o an pek fark edilmedi. 

*‘Emniyet Müdürleri cemaat kurbanı’* 
Hanefi Avcı kitabında son dönemde görevden alınan emniyetteki üst düzey isimlerin cemaatin kurbanı olduğunu öne sürüyor.

*SABRİ UZUN’U CEMAAT TASFİYE ETTİ:* Onun her isteneni yapmayacak, istendiği gibi iş yaptırılamayacak biri olduğunu anlaşan cemaat değişmesini istemiş, adına sahte raporlar düzenlenip hakkında asılsız ihbar mektuplarıyla yapratılmak istenmiş, astları tarafından takip edilerek eldre edilen bilgiler farklı yerlere servis edilmişti. 

*DANIşTAY-ERGENEKON BAğI YOK:* Danıştay olayında faillerin Ergenekon’la ilişkilendirilmesini Ahmet ve şammaz (Demirtaş) yani İstanbul İstihbarat şubesi desteklememiştir. Bunun yanlış olduğunu, eldeki delillerle böyle bir bağlantının kurulamayacağını, aksine Alparslan Arslan’ın eylemden önce ve sonra şeyh Salih Kunter ile irtibat kurduğunu savunmuşlardır.

*EMİN ASLAN KOMPLO KURBANI:* Emin Bey’e (bir uyuşturucu kaçakçısı ile ilişkisi olduğu için yargılanan eski Emniyet Genel Müdür Yardımcısı) komplo kuruldu. Emin beye yönelik dosya Emniyet’te oluşturulurken, daha sonra dosyaya bakacak olan Savcı Mehmet Berk’in bilgi sahibi olması sağlandı. Dosyanın Savcı Berk’e düşmesi sağlandı.

*MUSTAFA GüLCü CEMAATE TAVIR ALMIşTI:* (Gülcü) teşkilat içerisindeki cemaatçi yapıya karşıydı ve çok şiddetli biçimde buna tavır alıyordu. Fakat aynı zamanda hükümetin de iyi adamıydı. Neden silinmesine göz yumuldu. Gülcü Ergenekon operasyonları dolayısıyla mahkemenin sorduğu soruya, istenenin aksine, bu örgütün kayıtlarda olmadığını yazmıştı.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*'En üstteki imam' kim?* 



*Hanefi Avcı’nın, gündem yaratan kitabında yeralan “Kozanlı ümer” herkesin merak konusu oldu* 

*Gülümhan GüLTEN / VATAN* 

Hanefi Avcı’nın olay kitabında ‘En üstteki imam’ diye nitelendirdiği ve polis teşkilatını yönettiğini öne sürdüğü ‘Kozanlı ümer’ denilen Osman Hilmi üzdil, polis sandığına ait Ankara Sigorta’nın acentalığını yapıyor.



Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele eski Daire Başkanı ve Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın, gündem yaratan kitabında yeralan iddialarda geçen ‘Kozanlı ümer’ herkesin merak konusu oldu. Avcı’nın kitabında ‘en üstteki imam’ diye iddialı şekilde nitelendirdiği ve hakkında verdiği ipuçları, Polis Bakım ve Yardım Sandığı’na ait Ankara Sigorta’nın acentalığını yapan bir şirketin ortağı ‘Osman Hilmi üzdil’e uzandı. Resmi belgeler, Kozan doğumlu üzdil’in 42 yaşında olduğunu ve Ankara’da yaşadığını ortaya koydu. 

*Polis teşkilatını kim yönetiyor?*

“Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar/Dün Devlet Bugün Cemaat” isimli kitabında ‘cemaatin’ bir çok devlet kurumunda olduğu gibi Emniyet Teşkilatı’nda da örgütlü olduğunu öne süren Avcı, polis teşkilatını Emniyet Genel Müdürü veya daire başkanlarının değil, ‘Kozanlı ümer’ kod adlı Osman Hilmi üzdil’in yönettiğini iddia etti. Avcı, bu konuda olay kitabında şunları yazdı:

“Gördüğüm manzara korkunç; kadrolu devlet adamları devleti yönetmiyor, Emniyet Genel Müdürü, hatta İçişleri Bakanı haklı olduğunu bildiği bir kişiyi, doğruluğundan emin olduğu bir olayı ya da davayı savunamıyor, güvendiği ve inandığı adamları tuzağa düşürülüyor, hasiyetleri ile oynanıyor ama onlar bu kişilere sahip çıkamıyor. Kozanlı ümer kod adlı Osman Hilmi üzdil mi yoksa Emniyet Genel Müdürü, Daire Başkanları mı polis teşkilatını yönetiyor? Son zamanlarda meydana gelen operasyon ve faaliyetleri Genel Müdürlük yapmıyordu, bu durum daha vahimdi. O zaman bu teşkilatı kim yönetiyor? İşte en büyük soru bu.” 

*İşte imamla ilgili ipuçları*

Avcı, kitabında üzdil’in kim olduğu hakkında ayrıntı vermedi, ancak kitabı yayınlandıktan sonra basına yaptığı açıklamalarda ‘sivil’ olduğunu söylemekle yetindi. Avcı, VATAN’ın sorusu üzerine ‘Kim olduğuna ilişkin kitabın ilerleyen bölümlerinde ipuçları var’ dedi. Avcı’nın işaret ettiği ipuçları, kitapta ‘çok yeni ve güncel’ nitelemesi yaparak yayınladığı ‘şikayet mektubu’nda yer alıyor. Avcı’nın kitabında “Emniyet teşkilatı içerisinde cemaate bağlı polisler, yöneticileri olan kişiden işlerini iyi yapmadığı için şikayetçi olduğu” ve “yanlışlarını madde madde bir rapora dönüştürdüğü” ileri sürülerek “muhtemelen” ifadesi kullanılarak cemaat liderine “gönderilmek istendiği” iddia ediliyor. Mektupta yer alan “Kozanlı ümer” hakkındaki “ipucu” şöyle:

“ümer Bey, ABD vizesini geri alabilmek için İstihbarat Dairesi Başkanlığı’ndaki arkadaşları riske atarak kendisinin Polis Sandığı’nın sahibi olduğu Ankara Sigorta’nın temsilcisi olduğunu, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün araçlarının kendisi tarafından sigortalandığını ifade ettirmiş, ancak bu durum FBI yetkilisinde daha büyük bir şüphe uyandırmış ve ümer Beye vize verilmesi talebi reddedilmiştir.” 

*İsim benzerliği mi?*

Bu ipucu, Osman Hilmi üzdil’in, Ankara Sigorta’nın Ankara’daki acentalarından biri olduğunu ortaya çıkardı ve üzdil’e ait Yeni Master Sigorta Aracılık Hizmetleri Ltd. şirketi’ne uzandı. Resmi belgere göre, Yeni Master Sigorta Aracılık Hizmetleri Ltd.’nin iki ortağından biri olan üzdil, bu şirketi 13 Haziran 2006 tarihinde noter kaydıyla kurdu. şirket 20 Nisan 2006’da da Ticaret Sicil Kaydı yapılarak resmi olarak faaliyete geçti. üzdil’in, şirket kurulduğu günden bu yana Cengiz üzkan isimli bir de ortağı bulunuyor. İkametgah senedine göre Ankara’da yaşayan 1968 doğumlu ve 42 yaşında olan üzdil, Adana Kozan doğumlu. “Kozanlı” lakabının da doğum yerinden geldiği sanılıyor. 

*“Osman Bey şu anda dışarda”*

Osman Hilmi üzdil’le görüşmek istediğimizde şirketin yetkili müdürü Seyfi Gör’e yönlendirildik. Gör, “Osman Hilmi üzdil’i neden aradığımızı” sordu. Haber konusunda konuşmak istediğimizi söylediğimizde ise Gör, “Osman Hilmi üzdil’in şu anda dışarda olduğunu” söyledi.


23.08.2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TEşKİLATIN İMAMI şİMDİ NEREDE*



24.08.2010 16:19

Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı O’nun için* “Teşkilatın (cemaatin) imamı”* dedi.

Takma adı Kozanlı ümer.

Gerçek adı Osman Hilmi üzdil.

Adana Kozan doğumlu.

Doğum tarihi: 5 Aralık 1968

TC kimlik numarası, xxx39288xxx

****

Osman Hilmi üzdil’e iki gündür ulaşmaya çalışıyoruz. üünkü hakkındaki iddialar çok vahim.

Ama üzdil’e ulaşamıyoruz. Dilerse kendisi Odatv’yi arayabilir. Böylece kamuoyundaki merak da azalır.

üzdil’in üzerine kayıtlı bir şirket var: Unvanı Yeni Master Sigorta Aracılık Hizmetleri ve Danışmanlık Ticaret Ltd.

şirketin adı da manidar; *“master”.*

şirket limited ama sermayesi oldukça kuvvetli: 50 bin lira.

Faaliyet alanı sigortacılık. Ama sıradan bir sigorta acentesi değil burası.

Hanefi Avcı’nın gündeme getirdiği bir belge var. Cemaatin polisleri imam üzdil’den şikayetçi oluyor. şikayet yazısında, üzdil’in 2007’de Amerika’ya girerken FBI tarafından sorgulandığı anlatılıyor:

*“ümer Bey (üzdil), ABD vizesini geri alabilmek için İstihbarat Dairesi Başkanlığı'ndaki arkadaşları riske atarak kendisinin Polis Sandığı’nın sahibi olduğu Ankara Sigorta’nın temsilcisi olduğunu, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün araçlarını kendisinin sigortaladığını ifade ettirmiş, ancak bu durum FBI yetkilisinde daha büyük bir şüphe uyandırmış ve ümer Bey’e vize verilmesi talebi reddedilmiştir.”* 

****

Belgedeki bilgiler doğru mu?

Doğru.

üzdil’in şirketi Polis Sandığı’nın Ankara Sigorta şirketinin acentası.

Emniyet araçlarını sigortaladığı doğru mu? Bu da doğru.

Yeni Master şirketi Ankara Maltepe’de faaliyet gösteriyor.

Açık adresinden şirketi aradık, bizi bir yetkiliye aktardılar: Adı Seyfi Gör.

Gör, şirket yetkilisi olarak kendini tanıtıyor. Ama resmi unvanı şirket müdürü. 
Gör’e üdzil’e ulaşmaya çalıştığımızı aktardık. *“Nerede olduğunu bilmiyorum”* dedi.

üzdil, iki gündür işe gelmiyor. Ankara Altındağ’da ikamet ediyor ancak evde de bulunacağı çok şüpheli.

Seyfi Gör de Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabından haberdar. “Bunlar safsata” diyor. 
Ama niye safsata ya da safsata olan unsurlar hangileri öğrenemiyoruz.
Gör’e *“üzdil bazı internet sitelerinde yazarlık da yapıyor mu”* diye soruyoruz. *“Patron olduğu için her şeyine karışamayız”* yanıtını veriyor.
üzdil’in polisle; daha da özelde cemaatçi polislerle ilişkisinin nereden ileri geldiğini sorduğumuzda ise aldığımız yanıt şöyle oluyor:

*“Herkesin tanıdığı çevresi vardır. Hilmi Bey’in ilişkileri de böyle.”*

Gör, sigorta acentesi olarak yaptıkları işi ise şöyle anlatıyor: *“İhalelere giriyoruz. Ankara ve İzmir’de Emniyet teşkilatına ait araçlar sigortaladık, şahsi sigorta da yapıyoruz.”*

üzdil’in ticari başarıları da dikkat çekici. şirket, 10 bin lira sermaye ile iki ortaklı olarak 2006 yılı Haziran ayında kuruluyor. üzdil’in ortağının adı* “Cengiz üzkan”.* Her iki ortağın da şirketteki payı yüzde 50.

şirket müdürü üzkan’ın işlerle pek ilgilenmediğini söylüyor. Ama Cengiz üzkan şirketin her adımında imza sahibi görünüyor. 

****

Hanefi Avcı’nın gündeme getirdiği belgeye göre üzdil, FBI tarafından 2007’de sorgulanıyor. FBI, üzdil’in ne iş yaptığını sorguladığında Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi’ndeki polisler devreye girip, Emniyet araçlarını sigortaladığını bildiriyor.

Bu bilginin doğru olduğunu şirket müdürü teyit etti. Resmi belgeler de teyit ediyor. Yeni Master şirketi 2006 yılı Ekim ayında Ankara Anonim Türk Sigorta şirketi’nin acenteliğini alıyor. Bu yolla da Emniyet araçlarını sigortalıyor.

şirket, Haziran ayında kuruluyor. üç ay sonra Türkiye’nin en büyük sigorta işlerinden birini üstleniyor. 

****

şirketin ticari seyri de dikkat çekici.

İki ortak (üzdil ve üzkan), 2008 yılının Mart ayında bir karar alıyor. Oybirliği ile şirket müdürü değiştiriliyor. İbrahim Belge’nin yerine *Yasin üzdil* şirket müdürü oluyor. Yasin’in Hilmi üzdil’in kardeşi olduğu belirtiliyor.

Bir sene içinde şirket ticari sıçrama yapıyor. Ortaklar bir araya geliyor ve 2009 yılının Mart ayında şirket sermayesi 10 bin liradan 50 bin liraya yükseltiliyor. Ayrıca Yasin üzdil’in müdür olarak yetkileri artırılıyor. Yasin üzdil, ipotek, rehin, menkul kıymet ticareti vb. pek çok faaliyette tek yetkili oluyor.

Bu arada işlerin hızla büyüdüğü anlaşılıyor. Ortaklar, bu yılın başında (Ocak ayı) şirketin unvanına bir ek yapıyorlar. Sigorta işlerinin yanına *“danışmanlık”* hizmetleri de ekleniyor. Gelin görün ki üç ay sonra bir sıkıntı çıktığı anlaşılıyor. Her türlü yetkiyle donanmış şirket müdürü (Yasin üzdil) görevinden alınıyor, yerine *“Bunlar safsata”* diyen Seyfi Gör getiriliyor. 
Hanefi Avcı’nın, teşkilatın imamı olarak nitelendirdiği Osman Hilmi üzdil’le ilgili bilgiler böyle.

Kendisi bugünlerde çok meşhur oldu. Bizde kendisiyle söyleşi yapmak istiyoruz. Buradan duyuralım. 


*Barış Pehlivan*
Odatv.com

----------

